# Any advice for a colonoscopy?



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey guys, i went to the gastroenterologist today and he's said he wants to do a colonoscopy and im just wondering what to expect? last year i had a gastroscopy and sigmoidoscopy at the same time and the sedation didnt work very well and i swore blind id never have cameras and tubes going up or down me again! but i know i need to have the colonoscopy to elimate chrohns and collitis (?) because my ibs meds arent working so well anymore.so basically, my question is (and i know we all react to these things differently) BUT this whole laxative thing i'll get the day before- how bad will it be and how many days do u reckon i'll need off college? im normally very crampy and gassy so ive been warned it will prob make this worse.Thanks


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't know if it works the same [prep] in the UK as it does in the states, but here is how it works for me [and I have them regularly, unfortunately].Two days before the procedure I eat light. The day before the procedure, I eat clear liquids only, steering clear of things with red dye in them. Popscicles, jello, broth, soda pop.The afternoon before the procedure you start the prep. I drink the phospho soda. I cannot do the golytely. Too much to drink.This will completely clear you out. You cannot eat solids until after your colonoscopy.The morning of the procedure you will have to again do some type of colon cleanse. I do another phosphosoda. You will go in, they will administer drugs, via IV, and you should go under concious sedation. You should not remember anything about the experience. You will need someone to drive you home.I miss the day of the procedure only. Hope that helps. Any questions I can help with, I will surely try.~Karen


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If you reacted badly to the sedation that you were given last year, make sure that you let them know BEFORE your test. They might need to arrange for you to get a light general anethesia, depending on what you were given before. I get the opposite reaction to versid (I become EXTREMELY ANXIOUS and it doesnt work) so I need an anethesiologist when I have these tests. In my expereince the laxative/prep was the worst part and is individual as to how youre gonna react to it. One time I had to stay on a special diet (no roughage, red things) for a week before, then the laxative the night before. Another time I had no special diet and just had to do the prep (Fleet phospo something)the night before. The most recent colonsocopy I had (2 yrs ago)was nothing, I was able to pass gas and resume eating afterwards and was fine. Hope this helps


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Thank you so much girls, you've put my mind at rest! Sarah


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I took someone's advice on here before I had my colonoscopy (might have been Karen's). I ate light for a couple of days before and I reckon that makes the prep so much easier. If you find the stuff you have to drink hard to get down, try drinking it with a straw. It worked for me. I didn't find the prep anywhere near as bad as I thought it was going to be.As Nancy said, if you don't respond well to the sedation, you need to tell them so they can either give you more or give you something else. For me, the worst part of the whole procedure was the worry I put myself through beforehand, which I might add was totally unneccessary.Good luck with it. You'll be fine.







Sooz


----------



## BarryRodger (Dec 19, 2004)

You should ask your doctor to give you picolax to take for the prep by far the easist to drink(only small quantity that you have to take). I had 3 days off work; 1 day to take the lax, 1 for the test and 1 day to recover.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

ahh yes thanks barryroger, picolaz thats the stuff. theyve already sent it to me in the post! should be pretty easy then!


----------



## BarryRodger (Dec 19, 2004)

I did'nt say it will be easy, it is the easiest to take. It isnt too bad just stay close to the toilet and you will be fine. Goodluck.Barry.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hmm is it likely to make me sick? just it takes very little to make me throw up and i was wondering, if i did, would i have to phone the hospital and cancel the appt?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If it doesnt work or if you throw up alot you should contact the dept at the hospital and see what they want you to do. Here where I had my tests (Boston) there was a note about calling the resident on call if you had a problem with the prep so I'd assume you should let someone know whats going on. Hope this helps


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I didn't find that the picolax made me feel sick at all. You don't need much of the stuff for it to work and I reckon you'll be fine with it. Do you have to have colonlytely as well?Obviously you can't go anywhere when you take this stuff as you'll be visiting the toilet a fair bit. Let us know how you get on.Sooz


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Sooz, I havnt been given any colonlytely (whatever that is!) but my test isnt till march so i guess they could be sending me more stuff. just a question, when everyone talks about 'running clear' is it (sorry if this is disgusting) when your d is pure water?


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep, that's it. It's not actually clear though, it's a yellow colour


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

My colonoscopy was awful. I felt the whole thing felt the long thing going inside me. I guess I wasn't sedated enough. I am never going to have another colonoscopy for a long time. Leah PS. When is your colonoscopy anyway?


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

They couldn't sedate you? Wow - I'm suprised the pain of having a colonoscopy done didn't knock you out. My sigmoidoscopy was bad enough without sedation. I'm suprised they didn't stop the procedure until you were 'under' Are you sure it was a colonoscopy that you had done?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Leah, if you'd read the post two above yours you wouldnt seen me say my colonoscopy is being done in March. I agree with corin- why didnt they just stop the procedure until you were sedated enough? Surely the American health system isnt THAT bad?!


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Sarah - the prep is unpleasant, but it's doable. Just keep near the bathroom. I got a few cramps to begin with, but after that it really did calm down. I haven't had a colonsoscopy (I've had sigmoidoscopies and barium enemas, which required the same prep) but my mum did - she was fine after the test. After a nights sleep, she was pretty much back to normal. She remembered absolutely nothing about the sigmoidoscopy - I think Leah's experience has got to be extremely rare. You'll do just fine! The cup of tea you'll get when you wake up after the procedure is just wonderful!


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

correction in next to last line of my post - for 'sigmoidoscopy' read 'colonoscopy'Sorry bout thatCorin


----------

